# Restart the script in newsyslog.conf



## oksidant (Jan 20, 2012)

The script can not be restarted by the signal. It can only be restarted from /etc/rc.d/myskript restart. How do I set up a restart script after log rotation?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2012)

From newsyslog.conf(5):

```
R       if this flag is set the newsyslog(8) will run shell com-
                     mand defined in path_to_pid_cmd_file after rotation
                     instead of trying to send signal to a process id stored
                     in the file.
```


----------

